# She's here!



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

She loaded like a champ, unloaded ike a pro, never flipped/freaked ever at anything. She also has a cute trick...hold a treat in front of her nose and ask if she wants it and she nods "yes." LOL!

A pic just because I know it isn't real if there isn't a pic, lol.

I am not sure why this is so small, I promise more tomorrow.

May I present...Delilah.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

one more, gotten by my friend who trailered her...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh she is just beautiful! :sing: What a kind face too, I am glad you got her home okay 

Justine


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

She has been so kind, so unflappable, and so perfect in every way so far. Even in her new setting, my friend decided to trot her in hand and she trotted alongside her just beautifully, right at her shoulder, didn't pull, didn't push, or surge ahead. As soon as she walked the fenceline we took her halter off that her prvious owner had bought her as a going away present/present for DD (note the purple) and she went over, got a drink and went off to explore. NOTHING phase dher except when my friends drove past her int he diesel with the trailer (bringing my goats back home) and she made a quick turn and rapid walk away...no more trailers for ME tonight, thank you! She responded to DD like a dream, my DH is in love, and th efolks who trailered her are in love. She has been a great horse, not very arab-y. When I got to her farm she was out and sort of arab-prancey...I turned her away from everything and got her to pay attention to me, walk, stop, back. She cracks me up if I even whisper "whoa" she dead stops. I like it. A built in safety feature.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Is she tattooed, on her neck, under her mane?
Pretty girl!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I would need to look closer. I suspect she is grade, though. Do they tatoo under the lip for arabs or is that a TB thing?


----------



## maggiemom (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG !!!! She is gorgeous ! what beautiful eyes -she's a love for sure ! Can you adopt me too so I can share her ? lol course at my age nobody would believe I'm the daughter -the grandmother maybe . I'm sure you're going to have a blast with her


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

She is a beauty!! Either your friend is small, or that horse is huge! :hysterical:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

She's beautiful - I love fleabitten grays.
But I must warn you that the whoa thing can really be a negative in a show ring. Sudden stops if someone says anything that sounds like whoa does not impress judges- ask me how I know that .............


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Hmmm, I would need to look closer. I suspect she is grade, though. Do they tatoo under the lip for arabs or is that a TB thing?


No, on the neck, usually under the mane. With her coloring it will be hard to see. Funny about 1 inch high marks,look sort of Chinese or something, sometimes you have to shave the neck to really see them.

Everything about her behavior says well traveled show horse or some type of competition. It would be interesting to find her history.

Unfortunately I have seen some wonderful Arabians need rescuing. When they became an "investment" rather than a horse, a lot of people that really didn't have anything but money got involved and when they realized their "investments " were not going to pay off they dumped the horses and things went downhill from there.

I hope things continue to go well, and more pictures please!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

So happy for you that all the stars aligned and she got to come live with you.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a bit worried becuse she has marks above all of her hooves...scars on the fronts of them. i thought at first hobbles, but then someone suggested soring  because you don't hobble all 4 feet.. I cannot fathom why you would sore an arabian. I'll get pics of the marks. She is totally sound, though.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Congrats on your beautiful new mare! She sounds like a wonderfully well trained Arab!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats! She looks like a doll and has such a sweet face! And I love the built-in (trained-in) whoa. Personally, I could care less about the show ring worry, if my kid is on a horse I would feel so much safer knowing I can get that instant stop from the ground if it looks like something is going wrong. Sounds like she is a definite keeper to me!


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

beccachow said:


> I'm a bit worried becuse she has marks above all of her hooves...scars on the fronts of them. i thought at first hobbles, but then someone suggested soring  because you don't hobble all 4 feet.. I cannot fathom why you would sore an arabian. I'll get pics of the marks. She is totally sound, though.


She might have been used for country pleasure. They want big movement in that class and often Arabians have padded shoes just like the racking horses if they are shown in saddleseat or country pleasure.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I could see where it could go either way, the "whoa."

More pics today, including the marks.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

She looks great ... and 'whoa' is one of the first things I teach mine. I don't care where they end up, I think a good whoa is like an insurance policy!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

In her excitement to go up to the pasture where we are keeping her for a few days (adjacent to ours) DD ran up in her flip flops last night. She stood a little too close to Delilah as she was grazing (horse, not daugter!) and to my amazement, Delilah crossed her legs over each other and side stepped about a step away from her, still grazing. As if she was that much aware of where DD was and didn't want to risk stepping on her. Normally horses move forward when grazing or turn their front half away first, you know? But she full-stepped sideways, all 4, crossed feet and all, head still buried in the grass. Now MAYBE I read too much into that, but sure seemed curious movement while grazing, a very deliberate thing.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

beccachow said:


> In She stood a little too close to Delilah as she was grazing (horse, not daugter!) and to my amazement, Delilah crossed her legs over each other and side stepped about a step away from her, still grazing. As if she was that much aware of where DD was and didn't want to risk stepping on her.


I suspect it could well be deliberate on her part. I have known horses that would do this and you also see this kind of behavior sometimes with mares grazing with small foals. Perhaps some kind of instinctive 'baby care' matermal instinct.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

oh, she is gorgeous! loving watching this story unfold and hoping for more, regular updates with photos as you get to know each other.

congrats!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, OK, a couple more pics...

This is rather blurry, but you can see my daughter's full out grin as she gives my husband permission to pet her horse. Note how Delilah is just standing there, couldn't care less, no halter, getting petted from two sides at once. 









And this last one is a pic taken by her previous owner right before we came to pick her up. She has since "liked" me on FB to keep up onpics and such, and she is coming out on SUnday to visit and bring her blanket and fly mask. Of course, you all know my horses have to have goofy eyed fly masks, and Delilah will be getting hers as well. 










I know she is what I always fondly call a "typical back yard arabian," but she has something about her I can't put my finger on.

Her ears are actually a tad long for an arab. Wonder if she is full or not? Her height is odd too, 15.1 or so, do they actually come that big, I have always seen them smallish?? No matter, she *should* be sailing my little girl through a few w/t/c and beyond!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Some of the Polish lines tend to be taller and more 'TB-y' ... I've always had Arabs that went back to the old Egyptian lines, smaller horses generally ...


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

(HUGS) I a SOOO happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Can you post more pictures of her from the side? She's seems rather broad, the Crabbet and Russian bred Arabs are fuller bodied and more substanial than the typical very refined Egyptian. She could be a Quarter or Morgan/Arab cross as well. I had a very high percentage Crabbet gelding years ago that everyone though was a Quarter cross, I actually had to show his papers to prove he was purebred.

She is very pretty, and seems like a nice kind mare.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Here you go, a few more. I thught I got a conformation shot in there, but I didn't. I will, though. 

OK, nice head shot:










DD in love:










And check a different thread I'm posting about the scars arond her feet.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

She's not as wide as I orginally thought, she may be an Anglo Arab.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

How wonderful for the mare and your daughter that you found each other  Congrats to all.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Becky, she looks like a pure bred Arab to me. If she's not she's a very high percentage--15/16 or 31/32 something like that. We had imported mare and stallion from Germany. The mare was 16 hands, the stallion 15-3. Both were measured in Germany, the stallion was licensed in Germany. Both had wonderful dispositions. 

The ears are fine. Mares do generally have larger ears, it's in the breed standards.

I think you will have a wonderful time with her.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

:banana::rock:this is so AWESOME!!! She is so pretty! and look at that little girls' big smile! yeah!


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! I raise Arabians and she looks full-blood to me. Probably Polish related. I love love love the greys!! To bad you don't know her heritage because she looks like a truly wonderful gal.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! If I didnt know better I would of thought you had my mare...Mine looks just like yours and I love her dearly. I have had mine for 10 yrs now and no one rides her but me. They are truely amazing animals and extremely smart and catch on so quickly. Mine on her papers goes back to Padron. Her sire is Psyches Padron. You will love her, I have never owned Arabs before till this 1 and she knows what I am thinking and I wouldnt sell her for anything. Got to love them ARABS!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

She's beautiful!!
And so lucky to have your daughter to love her


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

What a sweetie, I love grey arab mares, except when they find a mud hole to roll inig:. Mine was always motherly with kids too, kept her head down where she could watch them and stepped so carefully.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

loving it!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you guys, she really is a pleasure.

I asked her yesterday if she wanted a treat, and she vigorously nodded yes. Too cute!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

OMG I am green with envy. I use to ride an Arab just like her when I lived in Illinois and he was a dream to ride.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If Becky decides she doesn't want her, the line forms behind me!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, I'll get in line behind you Molly, we're darn near neighbors, we could share! lol


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, closer inspection=no tattoo. :shrug:

SHe has a dislike of flyspray, but even that was managable...she stepped back and to the side, I tapped her shoulder with my finger and softly told her, "Stand." So she did. No halter, just stood there. I know a lot of them don't like the smell/sound of the spray, so I consider it a total nonissue...but that she stopped fidgeting when I asked her to stand is a good sign.

She likes it when I "groom" her withers, and she has that chest scratch spot, the one that when you get it just right makes them put their head up and too the side like a dog, lip quivering?? LOL.

I am in LOOOVE...I still need to get the vet out; praying he doesn't tell me something awful .


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

She is 100% Arab IMO I think she looks like a Straight Egyptian. Especially in the face. That would explain her size too

BTW Did you know one of the tennets of breeding by the Bediouns was that a child must be able to play under their feet. They are generally very careful around children especially.


----------

